# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Z3X LG Activation

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Z3X LG Activation *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:     *Z3X LG  Activation* - *software product* which enables your Z3X-Box working with the latest *LG   handsets*: *repair*, *unfreeze*, *unlock*, *flashing* and *repair IMEI, NVM, camera, network* etc.  *Advantages**Qualcomm*,* Infineon*,* Analog Devices*,* Texas   Instruments*, *MTK* and* SEMC* platforms are supported.*Alphabetical phone model selection* or *selection by platform* from *Z3X Shell*.Auto displaying information about required cable for each   model selected.Auto displaying information if the phone must be connected   with battery or without it.*Smart Card firmware online update*.*Multilanguage interface*.Configuration files exchange between the   users.*Loading news from the server about update versions and plans*.Uses *flash files in original format* (only UMTS).*Automatic login to support area* from *Z3X Shell* (Support Button).*Supported models and features *:**Infineon module**Supported models*CU320,KG270, KG271, KG275, KG276, KG278, KG285, KG288, KG289, KG370,   KG375, KP100, KP105, KP105A, KP105B, KP106, KP106A, KP106BMG160A, MG160B,   MG161, MG370 *Supported features**Reads phone information**Firmware update*, *FullFlash*, *Calibration data flashing * *FullFlash*, *Calibration data   reading* *IMEI repair*All locks reset*Flash   write/read**EEPROM write/read* *Analog Devices module**Supported models*A7150,B2000, B2050, B2060, B2070, B2100, B2150,C1100, C1150, C1200, C1400, C2200, C3100, C3300, C3310, C3320, C3380, C3400, C3600,F2100, F2300, F2400, F2410, F7100,G1600, G1610, G3000, G5300, G5300i, G5400, G7100, G7120,KG110, KG115, KG118, KG119, KG130, KG210, KG220, KG221, KG225,  KG228, KG240, KG245, KG320, KG320s, KG328, KG90, KG800, KP200, KP202,  KP202i, KP235,L343i,MG100, MG101, MG105, MG320, MG800, MG808,TG800,W3000, W5300, W7100 *Supported features*Reads phone information.Firmware update, FullFlash,Calibration data   flashing.FullFlash, Calibration data reading.*IMEI   repair*.*All locks reset*. *LGQ UMTS module**Supported models*Model Flashing NVM read/write Repair IMEI repair Unlock  CU320 + + + + +  CU400 + + + + +  CU405 + + + + +  CU500 + + + + +  CU515 + + + + +  CU575 + + + + +  CU720 + + + + +  CU915 + + + + +  CU920 + + + + +  KE990 + + + + +  KF310 + + + - -  KF700 + + + - -  KS20 + + + + +  KU250 + + + - -  KU310 + + + - -  KU311 + + + + +  KU380 + + + + +  KU385 + + + + +  KU450 + + + + +  KU730 + + + - -  KU800 + + + + +  KU950 + + + - -  KU970 + + + - -  KU990 + + + + +  L600V + + + + +  MU500 + + + + +  MU550 + + + + +  TU500 + + + + +  TU515 + + + + +  TU550 + + + + +  TU575 + + + + +  TU720 + + + + +  U250 + + + - -  U250C + + + - -  U300 + + + - Patch  U300C + + + - -  U310 + + + - Patch  U310C + + + - -  U370 + + + - -  U450 + + + - -  U450C + + + - -  U830 + + + - Patch  U880 + + + - Patch  U890 + + + - Patch  U900 + + + - Patch (128 Kb)  U960 + + + - -  U970 + + + - -  U990 + + + + +  U8210 + + + + +  U8290 + + + + +    *Supported features**Reads phone's info*.New and simple interface.*Easy model   selection*.Single-file flashing.*Phone flashing*.*NVM   write/read*.*Unlock.**Fast country   change*.*Repair*.*Russian + Ukrainian language flash   files*. *Package contains*This is a virtual product. No packaging.
Please provide us with your Z3X serial number (XXXXXXXX 8 characters) while placing an order.
Serial number of your Z3X box could be found using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   As soon as activation will be added, you will receive a notification.
After that you have to update the smart-card of your Z3X Box.
Update Instructions:  Update your box using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Press “Settings and Hardware Tools”Click “Run Hardware Wizard”Click “Add New Activations”And then click “Next”
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the  list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some  supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions.  Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product  page, or on the GSM forum.    *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
17-05-2019 12:30 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

